# do cablecards go bad?



## jim t. (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi there hope you can help with this odd problem. I have a Tivo Bolt vox (14 months old) and on Thursday our local cable company transitioned to all digital. I never had an issue with my tivo service until this change. It started with no channels working at all on Thursday when I got home from work and the screens had either V53 and D261 error msgs. I called the cable company and they were able to get it working again by re-pairing the card. Now 2 days later we are experiencing blackouts on all channels that last a max of 1-2 seconds. I did the troubleshooting on Tivo website and noticed something odd with the cablecard. If I go to settings>cablecard>cablecard decoder screen the message "M-card inserted" will change every 3 to 5 minutes or so to "No card" then my screen will blanks out for a 1-2 seconds and then the message goes back to "M-card inserted". I checked the signal strength also and that remains at 100% through the blackouts. I am thinking my cablecard has gone bad? Is that possible? If so will the cable company give me a new card? Looking for any help with this. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jim t. said:


> Hi there hope you can help with this odd problem. I have a Tivo Bolt vox (14 months old) and on Thursday our local cable company transitioned to all digital. I never had an issue with my tivo service until this change. It started with no channels working at all on Thursday when I got home from work and the screens had either V53 and D261 error msgs. I called the cable company and they were able to get it working again by re-pairing the card. Now 2 days later we are experiencing blackouts on all channels that last a max of 1-2 seconds. I did the troubleshooting on Tivo website and noticed something odd with the cablecard. If I go to settings>cablecard>cablecard decoder screen the message "M-card inserted" will change every 3 to 5 minutes or so to "No card" then my screen will blanks out for a 1-2 seconds and then the message goes back to "M-card inserted". I checked the signal strength also and that remains at 100% through the blackouts. I am thinking my cablecard has gone bad? Is that possible? If so will the cable company give me a new card? Looking for any help with this. Thanks for your time.


Do you have a tuning adapter also?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

yes cablecards can go bad. When I had Comcast in Minneapolis it took 2 different cards to get it working (first card wouldnt show any card info)
When I moved and Mediacom was the company it took 2 different cards to get working then about 7 months later it crapped out requiring a 3rd card.

So yeah they go bad


----------



## jim t. (Aug 11, 2003)

New Motorola cablecard and guided setup fixed the problem. thanks for the input


----------

